# turkia pigeon baazar



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic pictures. Quite a lot of pretty birds.

George


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

very nice assortment of birds there, wish they had more of those around here , it sure would a nice place to get away for the day


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> very nice assortment of birds there, wish they had more of those around here , it sure would a nice place to get away for the day


It would be nice but I know I'd have a hard time not bringing boxes of pigeons home with me! 

Thanks for the photos turkish pigeon! Beautiful variety of birds there.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> It would be nice but I know I'd have a hard time not bringing boxes of pigeons home with me!
> 
> Thanks for the photos turkish pigeon! Beautiful variety of birds there.


Until you found out what the import and quarantine fees would be...........

Several breeds I don't recognize there. Very interesting.

The Los Angelse Pigeon Club has a kind of bizarre--parking lot pigeon sale each month from about mid afternoon until dark, before the meeting. It's not a club thing, it just happens....Perhaps othe PC's do the same. I know a lot of clubs have swap days a few times a year.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is so nice. I wish we have one like that here in San Diego.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Some classic old frills/oriental frills there  and some mookies


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

RodSD said:


> That is so nice. I wish we have one like that here in San Diego.


You do. The San Diego Metro Club has a meeting every month, on a Saturday I think. Maybe George Simon knows what the dates are. Usually severl birds for sale, but not a great variety.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! I've been there. LOL! One guy was selling homers and rollers. I was actually thinking of a bazaar like atmosphere like the ones above. I actually got my free birds from George there last Saturday.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Thanks! I've been there. LOL! One guy was selling homers and rollers. I was actually thinking of a bazaar like atmosphere like the ones above. I actually got my free birds from George there last Saturday.


Only trouble is, here in the US, the local city fathers would probably either outlaw the sale or want to sell business licenses to each vendor at an outrageous price. 

Then the state would want to collect sales taxes, and the feds would insist on checking each bird to make sure it meets specifications that they would enact. The building department would require building permits for the cages, DOT would have to certify carry boxes, and so on.

Then there would have to be police on duty to keep the animal rights whackos from inciting trouble, and so on and so forth. Just isn't worth the trouble......


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

TURKİSH PİGEON BAZAAR İMAGE TO LİNK

http://turkiye-guvercin.forum-2007.com/guvercin-pazarlar-f18/


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's freakin awesome! I would love to go to one of those one day. Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

risingstarsfans,

I know what you mean. At swapmeet it is not legal to sell dogs and cats, but birds seem to be ok. I wen there once, but I only saw those things that Petsmart sells--parakeets, lovebirds, etc.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birds at swap meets here in So Cal such as the one in La Mirada is not a pretty thing to see .. nor is it pretty to see the birds being sold in the parking lot at the LAPC meetings unless things have drastically changed. I am NOT saying that the LAPC sanctions this at all .. just that it happens. There are birds CRAMMED into cages with no food, no water, and being sold for a buck or two apiece. It's pitiful and very sad and cruel to the birds ..

Terry


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

all members thank you very much 

turkiye pigeon (güvercin)


----------

